# Alpenrhein-Initiative !!



## Krabat_11 (19. Februar 2016)

Liebe Südbadenboardies,

bitte investiert 2 Minuten und unterstützt diese Initiative zur umfangreichen Renaturierung des Alpenrheins in der Schweiz!

http://www.rheinraus.info/

TL
Hauke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Ist Angeln da erlaubt?
Bleibt Angeln nach der Maßnahme erlaubt oder wird man als Angler dann ausgesperrt, wenn renaturiert ist?
Wo ist das dann nachlesbar, dass am Ende Angler nicht wieder nicht die Röhre gucken?


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Angeln da erlaubt?
> 
> Angeln ist erlaubt, aber es ist aufgrund der Gewässersituation nicht sehr ergiebig
> 
> ...




http://www.profisch-alpenrhein.com/index.php?page=248272537&f=1&i=248272537


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Danke für die Info!!
#6#6

Aber da würd ich als betroffener Angelverein/verband erst mal sicherstellen, dass man nachher nicht rausgedrängt wird und mir das schriftlich zusichern lassen.

Dann kann man als Angler auch überlegen, sowas zu unterstützen.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Erfreulich finde ich, dass die Naherhohlung und die Nutzung im Allgemeinen mit eingeplant werden, auch wenn die Fischerei nicht direkt genannt wird.
Sie sind also dem gelobten Land der gekennzeichneten Wege und Natur auf Fernglasweite einen Steinwurf voraus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Ich kenn ja die Schweizer Schützer nicht, nur die bürokrateutonische spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie - und die sind per se erst mal anglerfeindlich.

Ohne schriftliche Zusicherung würd ich da als Angler nie was mitmachen..

Wenns in der Schweiz mit den Schützern besser ist - schön für die Schweizer Angler..


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kenn ja die Schweizer Schützer nicht, nur die bürokrateutonische spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie - und die sind per se erst mal anglerfeindlich.
> 
> Ohne schriftliche Zusicherung würd ich da als Angler nie was mitmachen..
> 
> Wenns in der Schweiz mit den Schützern besser ist - schön für die Schweizer Angler..



Im Vergleich zum jetzigen Zustand ist eigentlich JEDE Renaturierung eine große Verbesserung. Auch wenn dort nicht geangelt werden dürfte - was ich nicht hoffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Wir sind aber hier ein Anglerforum - wenn nicht geangelt werden darf, ist das hier falsch.

Soll dann doch die spendensammelnde Schütherindustrie gucken, wo sie Unterstützung her kriegen...


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber hier ein Anglerforum - wenn nicht geangelt werden darf, ist das hier falsch.
> 
> Soll dann doch die spendensammelnde Schütherindustrie gucken, wo sie Unterstützung her kriegen...



Moin Thomas,
ich schätze Deine Posts hier sehr - diesmal kommen wir aber nicht zusammen. Ist auch egal, diese Diskussion passt hier nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Angler werden davon auf jeden Fall profitieren, nämlich am Bodensee.
 Der Alpenrhein war der wichtigste Gangfisch und Seeforellenfluss und diese Arten werden sicher von einem natürlicherem Fluss profitieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Alpenrhein-Initiative !!*

Trotzdem ists anglerfeindich und sollte nicht unterstützt werden, wenn da Angler nach einer Renaturierung ausgesperrt werden sollten.

Da gehts ums Prinzip - wird sind hier ja schliesslich ein Anglerforum.

Das sollen die Schützer vorher festschreiben, dass Angler nicht ausgesperrt werden, dann können sie mir das schicken.

Dann mach ich den Thread wieder auf.
Bis dahin bleibt er lesbar, aber geschlossen.


----------

